# My DIY Inline fan



## massproducer (Apr 23, 2008)

I thought that i would post a few pictures of my DIY inline fan.

I started out with a Comair Rotron Major DC.

This fan is 12V DC and runs at 1.8 amps.  It is rated at 300cfm and is a very strong but efficient fan.  I got 2 of these online for $30.  They normally sell for like $100, but if you look around you should be able to find something similar for cheap.


Basically I took the fan and mounted it to a 6" duct adaptor, the ones with the little tabs, by bending the tabs around the outside of the fan.  

Next I took some aluminum tape and taped all around the tabs to secure them in place around the fan.  

Because my ducting is 4" in my grow room, I next added a 6" - 4" duct reducer to the end of the the 6" duct adaptor.  This is again sealed very well with aluminum tape.

Now it is ready to be connected to my cool tubes.

I will try to get some better pics up soon as these are very bad pics, I know


----------



## massproducer (Apr 23, 2008)

This was not really a true massproducer DIY as I was rushed and did not take you step by step, like i usually do, so I am sorry for that...But if you have ANY questions please feel free to ask, and I will try my best to answer.

I know I didn't include how to wire your 12v DC fan, but we already have a thread for that, thank you, Brothers Grunt, because I am no electrician...LMAO


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice work my friend. Thanks for the diy. Take care and be safe.


----------



## gagjababy (Apr 23, 2008)

I made an inline fan using a 7 inch fan from walmart ($7) and it pulls twice as hard as  my 6 inch inline fan I bought from home depot ($30)! Just goes to show the more expensive something is isn't proportional to how well it works!


----------



## massproducer (Apr 23, 2008)

gagjababy said:
			
		

> I made an inline fan using a 7 inch fan from walmart ($7) and it pulls twice as hard as my 6 inch inline fan I bought from home depot ($30)! Just goes to show the more expensive something is isn't proportional to how well it works!


 
Right on gagja, how many cfm is the $7 fan, thats a good find.  I didn't know that home depot sold inline fans for $30, do you know how many cfm's it has?

Is it an inline duct fan, or a centrifugal inline fan.  Those inline booster fans are terrible, I have a 8" booster fan, and it does get use but only for a passive scrubber because my scrubber can only handle so much air before it blows the carbon through the mesh, so I just used that whimpy fan.


----------



## gagjababy (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah sorry just a bit high! The 6inch inline duct fan from home depot is 250cfm, it isn't a booster fan, the 6 inch booster fans run at 160cfm's max. They also sell 4 inch and 8 inch and 12 inch inline fans, you just have to wire it yourself the fan from walmart I'm not sure but it is at least twice as powerful.
Here are the home depot fans:
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Search?keyword=duct+fan&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## massproducer (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah those are what I am talking about, they are inline booster fans, they are suppose to be put inside of a houses ducting to boost the furnace blower's effectiveness.  That is why they are so cheap.

Centrifugal inline fans can get rather pricey but are in actual CFM's, while the duct boosters list a max possible cfm if it is being used in conjuction with with your furnace blower.

Here is a centrifugal inline fan

This fan can compete with this

http://cgi.ebay.ca/6-Can-Fan-INLINE...ryZ53297QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The type of fan I used is called a axial fan, it is just a very strong axial fan.

My dayton blower just broke at the end of my last grow, but this is actually stronger then my old dayton blower, which was 320 cfm.


----------



## willienelsons (Sep 5, 2018)

How much costing of the whole DIY Inline fan?? and how much time you invested?? As for my concern, Time is money. So I researched a lot in different forums and got to know about some budget inline fan. I chose ipower inline fan from this list https://budsoflife.org/best-inline-fans/


----------



## pcduck (Sep 5, 2018)

10 years ago when this thread was last posted on, I imagine it was relatively cheap.

Or is yours just a spam post to buy your fan?


----------

